# Tivo no longer using widescreen flag after using Mode 0



## DataUK (Oct 18, 2002)

I have recently upgraded my Tivo to use the latest kernel that allows larger hard drives (I now have full use of my 200GB) and thought I would also try the Mode 0 tweak as well.

The increased picture quality is very noticeable on my 32" widescreen TV, but now my TV no longer auto switches between 4:3 and 16:9 programs. It does if I use a direct Freeview signal, proving the function still works, but the Tivo signal seems to have lost the widescreen flag it used to have.

Is this a normal sacrifice for the using Mode 0, or did I miss a step somewhere?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

If you press the "AUX" key on the tivo remote and then select a 4:3 then 16:9 channel using your STB's remote control does widescreen switching work then?

Pressing "AUX" skips the Tivo buffer....

I don't recall any mention of the Mode 0 normally upsetting wss.

Which make & model STB feeds your Tivo?

Automan.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Mode 0 doesn't change widescreen switching. Sure you haven't plugged the TV into the VCR SCART?


----------



## DataUK (Oct 18, 2002)

TCM2007 - If I had plugged the TV into the VCR scart, I would have thought that I would not get any signal on the TV, as it is an input scart, but I might be wrong. As it happens I use the VCR scart as my Freeview input as I mentioned before.

Automan - Thanks for the idea about checking my NTL branded Samsung SMT2100C STB. I first did as you suggested and checked the AUX output, and that worked with wss. I then went through the settings in the STB and found one about "TV auto-detects V Box (SCART)". It was set to off, so I changed it to on, and now the TV wss again.

Thanks very much for your assistance, its much appreciated.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

DataUK said:


> TCM2007 - If I had plugged the TV into the VCR scart, I would have thought that I would not get any signal on the TV, as it is an input scart, but I might be wrong. As it happens I use the VCR scart as my Freeview input as I mentioned before.


No, the VCR SCART is a two way SCART - the TiVo sends its signal out (to the VCR, oddly!) and the VCR sends its signal in, to be passed through.

The VCR output is composite and doesn't have the WS switching signal.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> ........the TiVo sends its signal out (to the VCR, oddly!) ...


Not oddly at all, how do you think the "save to VCR" menu option works.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

What is a VCR?



Automan.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

I was going to ask the same thing 



Automan said:


> What is a VCR?
> 
> 
> 
> Automan.


----------

